# ducks unlimited?



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just outta curiousity... I've made donations to ducks unlimited, became a member a couple times etc... It always advertizes that if you join TODAY you will get decals, card and either a fleece pull over or a polo shirt or whatever the item be for that day..... Ive yet to get anything in the mail from ducks unlimited... Ive emailed them, called them so i know they have my correct mailing address so i dunno!! ANybody else ever had problems with DU? I would like atleast a thanksf or my donations n whatnot!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I had the same problem twice, that is why they don't get any money from me anymore.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

They wont get anymore money from me until i get something to let me know they actually appreciate my donations!!! Im still waiting on that pull over fleece from 2 years ago...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

jason411 said:


> They wont get anymore money from me until i get something to let me know they actually appreciate my donations!!! Im still waiting on that pull over fleece from 2 years ago...


 I think the thank you is the magazine they send you?

DiverFreak


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> jason411 said:
> 
> 
> > They wont get anymore money from me until i get something to let me know they actually appreciate my donations!!! Im still waiting on that pull over fleece from 2 years ago...
> ...


I didn't get that either! NOTHING! I sent them $100 the first time and $50 the second.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Diver, when i joined it said join today and youll get the complimentary DU fleece pull over for free!! BS Ill be suprised is i even get a magazine.. I love organizations that protect lands and what not but i will keep myself from giving to DU anymore until i get a thanks...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I ordered the magazine once and it didn't come for a year!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I signed my daughter up with the free 6 month DU membership that GHG decoys come with, she got her card and 1st magazine shortly after. Now on the other hand I went to a DU banquet last winter and donated a bit of $$ and didn't receive my membership or magazine for months, until a few phone calls were made.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: 

o-||


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is always Delta.

Sorry... just throwing gas on the fire, I actually don't belong to either one but the Delta group would get my money if I had to choose one. I get the stuff from DU in the mail all the time and all I've ever used is their address labels. :shock: :lol:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Call the office. They'll send your stuff out right away. Memberships get sent through the chapter after the banquet, and as such things go, sometimes the paperwork gets shuffled. 

DU is a quality organization, and as charities go, they are very well ran and incredibly efficient. 

DU is the 600lb gorilla of the conservation world, as far as waterfowl is concerned and their habitat work is second to none. They need your support to keep doing that.

That being said, so do all rest, to keep doing what they do to keep ducks in the air. Be it research, politics, local hands on, etc. etc.

Bottom line, give them a call, you'll get your stuff. If you don't PM me, I have some contacts and I'll see what I can do for ya. 

Later,
Kev


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

as long as I'm addicted to ducks and duck hunting they will have my support. the magazine is like crack to me! I've never had a problem with thier customer service. I have also always gotten all my crap though too, other than my last fleece vest was only a 2xl when I asked for bigger, but I really dont care that much. 


Gee


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wondering what DU does at the local level for Utah.....Does any of the money get allocated for projects here or does it all go to other areas and bigger projects? I will continue to support any efforts I can that help waterfowl and habitat.
Also, what about Delta Waterfowl? do they work hand in hand with DU or are they enemies of each other fighting for the same cause? Usually big money = big competition....Just wondering if these organizations work together and combine resources for a common goal?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

When reading my Delta magazine, and sometimes even in the DU magazine, it is common to see references to each other's work or research. I take that to mean that these two organizations are not enemies at all. For yet another option, try joining the *Utah Waterfowl Association*-it's free- you don't get a fleece pullover or anything, but the UWA is heavily involved in protecting local public marshland and the rights of *Utah waterfolwers*...it doesn't get any more local than that!
R


----------



## BAC (Mar 28, 2010)

DU has or completed four projects this year in Utah: Swanner Nature Preserve, Kays Creek Restoration, Bear River Refuge, and Salt Creek. Heres a great map that shows the past and present projects http://www.ducks.org/media/Conservation ... nts/UT.pdf One project most of us in the Northern Region know is the creation of the Doug Miller Unit in Farmington Bay.

In Utah alone, DU has spent over $6M and impacted over 37,000 acres. On a political level, DU has been fighting the GSL evaporation pond expansion.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BAC said:


> DU has or completed four projects this year in Utah: Swanner Nature Preserve, Kays Creek Restoration, Bear River Refuge, and Salt Creek. Heres a great map that shows the past and present projects http://www.ducks.org/media/Conservation ... nts/UT.pdf One project most of us in the Northern Region know is the creation of the Doug Miller Unit in Farmington Bay.
> 
> In Utah alone, DU has spent over $6M and impacted over 37,000 acres. On a political level, DU has been fighting the GSL evaporation pond expansion.


That's great information, thanks.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

The first time I joined du I received my fleece pullover shortly after. After I got it in the mail I got to thinking, how In the world could I consider myself a true supporter if I didn't check the box that said do not send me anything but the magazine? So, to the OP, I guess you have to ask yourself if you really want to support the organization and give them your whole donation , or do you just want the cheap paper thin pullover?


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have always had great luck with DU. But that might be the gold ticket gun I won talking for me. Seriously I have never had and issue with them.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I am a District Chairman for DU. If you want you are more then welcome to give me a call 801-921-5110 or send me a pm and I will help in solving your issue. As Kevin said it is a great organization and they do a lot of work for the ducks as do the other organizations. I hope to hear from you soon. I am in Canada right now partaking of some of the DU projects up here and will be home Monday. Take Care


----------



## ducks (Sep 11, 2010)

remember it is not about the shirt or the decal it is about what is done to protect what you and i enjoy and enable us to continue to enjoy the sport of water fowl hunting in the future and also hopefully have something for our kids to enjoy by saving habitat and wetlands.
So enjoy shooting all them birds and reflect back on our shirts,hat or decals we did not get.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been a member of Du for 10 years now.I will all was give them money.Great organizations. and great people.I have never had a problem with them.Join guys you will in joy it and you are helping waterfowl.


----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

rjefre said:


> When reading my Delta magazine, and sometimes even in the DU magazine, it is common to see references to each other's work or research. I take that to mean that these two organizations are not enemies at all. For yet another option, try joining the *Utah Waterfowl Association*-it's free- you don't get a fleece pullover or anything, but the UWA is heavily involved in protecting local public marshland and the rights of *Utah waterfolwers*...it doesn't get any more local than that!
> R


Attention anyone thinking about joining the UWA. They are NOT who they say they are!! The board is completely dominated by Private Club and Airboat hunters, period. If you want a bunch of airboaters, motorheads, and elitist hunters, who have no idea about the average guys hunting or problems with the WMA's, feel free to join. A fool and his duck hunting rights are soon parted.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Attention anyone thinking about joining the UWA. They are NOT who they say they are!! The board is completely dominated by Private Club and Airboat hunters, period. If you want a bunch of airboaters, motorheads, and elitist hunters, who have no idea about the average guys hunting or problems with the WMA's, feel free to join. A fool and his duck hunting rights are soon parted.


PURR Boy,
you got any claims to back up your load of bull crap. or are you here once again to stir the pot?? you claim is completely baseless!! It is plain to see you are one uneducated FOOL!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > When reading my Delta magazine, and sometimes even in the DU magazine, it is common to see references to each other's work or research. I take that to mean that these two organizations are not enemies at all. For yet another option, try joining the *Utah Waterfowl Association*-it's free- you don't get a fleece pullover or anything, but the UWA is heavily involved in protecting local public marshland and the rights of *Utah waterfolwers*...it doesn't get any more local than that!
> ...


I disagree with you. All of the meets I have gone to they are great guys and care about all waterfowl hunters. No matter how you hunt.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > When reading my Delta magazine, and sometimes even in the DU magazine, it is common to see references to each other's work or research. I take that to mean that these two organizations are not enemies at all. For yet another option, try joining the *Utah Waterfowl Association*-it's free- you don't get a fleece pullover or anything, but the UWA is heavily involved in protecting local public marshland and the rights of *Utah waterfolwers*...it doesn't get any more local than that!
> ...


Looks like our friendly troll is back, been wondering what rock you had crawled under!

I haven't seen you at any of the meetings, and I've been to all of them. So how would you know who's at or what goes on at the meeting? In short you don't, you are just full of ****. 3 whole posts and all of them negative, go crawl back under your rock until you have something constructive to say!


----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Questions for Mojo 1, I read your post about your 30-50 trips into Ogden Bay alone, so I figured a big mouthed guy should be fairly compident at duck hunting.
What do you do with the hundreds of ducks you shoot?
50 trips is pretty much most every day before freeze out, so thats 100 boat rides every year at Ogden bay every season?
Would you go 30-50 times a year if you had to work to get to your spot?
 
You are a classic case of a "marsh pig" and a game hog. Your trips alone count for a measurable disturbance on the ducks even without all the accompanying boat traffic. You have every right to go that many times, but not at the expence of the marsh for the rest of us who can not.
 
Question for Darin Norda, (UWA official loadmouth and UWA spokesman).
Who on the board of directors is NOT a regular airboat hunter or airboat owner, private club member or guide for a private club?
Who are both? Post up the pedigree for all of the board of directors. I'm calling your B.S.
Does the UWA poll it's membership before making a decision?
What management, not Phrag control, hunter management, has the UWA helped to make at any time?
As a member, do you have a say in the decision making or are you stuck with the board's vote?
 
I'm calling you out, you are soliciting membership for an association that does not represent the rights of the average hunter. Call it what it is, the Utah motor and private club lobby (UWA) and ask for membership that way. Don't feed us a pack of lies. Come up with a plan that addresses the problems facing today's marshes, and benefits the average, every day, 5 times a year hunter, and I'll join in a second.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Questions for Mojo 1, I read your post about your 30-50 trips into Ogden Bay alone, so I figured a big mouthed guy should be fairly compident at duck hunting.
> What do you do with the hundreds of ducks you shoot?
> 50 trips is pretty much most every day before freeze out, so thats 100 boat rides every year at Ogden bay every season?
> Would you go 30-50 times a year if you had to work to get to your spot?
> ...


You should come to the meeting tomorrow night and introduce your self. I would like to meet you. See you then


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Questions for Mojo 1, I read your post about your 30-50 trips into Ogden Bay alone, so I figured a big mouthed guy should be fairly compident at duck hunting.
> What do you do with the hundreds of ducks you shoot?
> 50 trips is pretty much most every day before freeze out, so thats 100 boat rides every year at Ogden bay every season?
> Would you go 30-50 times a year if you had to work to get to your spot?
> ...


Son, I give you this, you must at least have a pair to call me out! You also have a bad habit of exaggeration the facts to back up your B.S. Everyone that reads your posts knows you are full of crap!

Just to prove how wrong your facts are, I'll let you in on a little secret; I don't even own a boat. So you your little rant about disturbing the marsh are total nonsense! I work a lot harder to get my birds than most folks hence I'm successful in my endeavors.

That fact is also why I, *unlike you*, care enough to become involved in the different organizations and associations that work to protect and improve our sport instead of spewing stupidity on the internet.

I'm calling you out now, Come on out to the meeting and become involved or shut the hell up!

"Mojo"


----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> I took advantage of the nice weather today to clean out the boat and to get the duck decoys, cleaned, rigged and put away for the upcoming season. 8)
> 
> I am so darned sorry if my "stupidity" and wrong facts are predicated on the lies, and misinformation you yourself post. This post and many others led me to beileve that you do have a boat. I guess I will know better then to beileve anything you post again.
> 
> As for the call out I would love to attend the boat owners board circle ****, but I have an archery hunt that ends firday, and therefore will not be able to make it tomorrow. I can however give you my word that I will be attending the next one, if some one would kindly pass forth the information.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I would hope that any Utah waterfowler that cares about the marsh and about Utah duck/gose hunting can see through the negativity of this person's posts. Please come join us at the meeting at Farmington Bay tomorrow at 6:00 PM to see what has been going on. The UWA board is made up of a diverse group of hunters that care enough to participate. Nothing is perfect, but we are ALWAYS looking for committed waterfowlers to participate. This thread was started by someone asking about Ducks Unlimited, on that note, there is a representative of DU on the UWA board. It is important to get a variety of views on any subject, but in my experience, most waterfowlers want much of the same things---water in the marsh, birds in the marsh, opportunity to access the hunting areas, and maintenance of a healthy marsh. These things benefit all Utah hunters, and it shouldn't matter whether you walk, boat, bicycle or crawl into the wetlands. Please come to the UWA meeting on Wednesday evening to see what the UWA is trying to accomplish on behalf of Utah's waterfowlers.
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I didnt know that owning an airboat was a crime in waterfowling. Yes several of the board members are club members, airboarters and mud boat owners. To base the belief that the UWA is misguided because of how individuals access the marsh is completely misguided. Your posts point out your ignorance to investigate and discover what is really going on. Rather than sitting behind your PC just spewing your uneducated knowledge and content towards an organization that has truly got into the thick of it and worked hard. (all for free might i remind you!) The UWA has done more for Phrag control than your tiny little mind can comprehend. to spray phrag costs $$! where does the state get the $$? humm... how does the state allocate $$?? wow an organization called the UWA stood up and got it done! Take a look at the fight the UWA has put up to stop the expansion of GSL mineral. you probably have no clue that we all are about to loose a HUGE portion of the fresh water arm of the GSL. The UWA is mostly an legislative organization with an influence on capital hill. The UWA has connections with lawyers and the like to influence and protect your marshes! So if a few members are very passionate about accessing the marsh and happen to use a mud boat or an airboat and are INVOLVED rather than b!tching from the sidelines than please do all of us a favor and take a walk! Crawl under that rock you climbed out from!

The world is ran by those who show up! so please go deer hunting...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Question for Darin Norda, (UWA official loadmouth and UWA spokesman).
> Who on the board of directors is NOT a regular airboat hunter or airboat owner, private club member or guide for a private club? Who are both?


Their are a few who are both?
representation is from DW, DU, South shore clubs, North shore clubs, box elder county rep, cache county rep, weber county rep, davis county rep, and utah county rep. a few other board members as well(lawyers)



P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Does the UWA poll it's membership before making a decision?


No. Nothing would ever, ever get done! this organization is not an democracy! the majority does not rule. 
here is the UWA mission statement:
The mission of the Utah Waterfowl Association (UWA) is to preserve Utah's waterfowl, waterfowl habitat, and rich waterfowling heritage. To that end, the UWA will work towards providing a voice in the political and regulatory arena to Utah's more than 24,000 waterfowlers.

the means of accomplishing this mission are through a legislative voice.


P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> What management, not Phrag control, hunter management, has the UWA helped to make at any time?


management of WMA's are left up to the state as they own them. Hunter management is also a state matter. The UWA voiced its opinion in a few matters ie. state waterfowl stamps.


P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> As a member, do you have a say in the decision making or are you stuck with the board's vote?


Come to the meeting and voice your opinion or ask questions...


P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> I'm calling you out, you are soliciting membership for an association that does not represent the rights of the average hunter. Call it what it is, the Utah motor and private club lobby (UWA) and ask for membership that way. Don't feed us a pack of lies. Come up with a plan that addresses the problems facing today's marshes, and benefits the average, every day, 5 times a year hunter, and I'll join in a second.


No lies here at all! it seems we have an individual that is uninformed and uneducated as to the association he is attacking. he has never been to a meeting, never recieved a member email as to know how it works. he conclusion on the organization comes from his discontent because of airboaters, mud boaters and club members. who are all average hunters with a passion to enjoy the wonderful world of waterfowling.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Purr boy,
Excuses, always excuses with your kind. There have plenty of advertised chances for you to show up!

As for the quote, I do not own a boat, however I never said I hadn't hunted from one. I did clean my friends boat out and do a little upkeep work on it for him.. I'm not freeloader like you, I pay what I owe weather it be cleaning out the boat for the guy who carried me out hunting or showing up to support the organizations who support my sport such as helping out last Saturday with the youth fair.

All you contribute is negativity!


----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear Darin and the rest of the motor lobby.
 
You are totally full of B.S. First the representative of DU on the UWA board is a guide at the most exclusive, private duck club in the state. I like how you conveniently take credit for getting the money for Phragmites control, and where it was spent, another set of missrepresentational nonsense. Call me out, please. You still won't answer any of the important points, how many of your board are airboat and private club, (elitist) hunters who frankly have absolutely no friggin idea about the current state of hunting quality for the guys who finance the waterfowl program, yes that's right the average Joe hunter. The airboat and private club hunter are the direct beneficiaries of the current management of the WMA program. Where do all of those birds go after opening weekend? That's right straight out to the good ol boy airboat spots and private clubs. Wake up Utah you are getting hosed by the elitist hunters, that's why they are fighting so hard to combat any change and spreading so much utter nonsense. Keep those birds spooked out of the WMA's right to your little spots, our licence fees are financing the private club's quality in a way, which is just too bad.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Dear Darin and the rest of the motor lobby.
> 
> You are totally full of B.S. First the representative of DU on the UWA board is a guide at the most exclusive, private duck club in the state. I like how you conveniently take credit for getting the money for Phragmites control, and where it was spent, another set of missrepresentational nonsense. Call me out, please.You still won't answer any of the important points, how many of your board are airboat and private club, (elitist) hunters who frankly have absolutely no friggin idea about the current state of hunting quality for the guys who finance the waterfowl program, yes that's right the average Joe hunter. The airboat and private club hunter are the direct beneficiaries of the current management of the WMA program. Where do all of those birds go after opening weekend? That's right straight out to the good ol boy airboat spots and private clubs. Wake up Utah you are getting hosed by the elitist hunters, that's why they are fighting so hard to combat any change and spreading so much utter nonsense. Keep those birds spooked out of the WMA's right to your little spots, our licence fees are financing the private club's quality in a way, which is just too bad.


 -_O-

WHAT A JOKE!!!!!


----------



## P.U.R.R. Boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear Mojo 1,
 
Thank you for finally making my point, you said it yourself, "it is not a Democracy "so your membership, IF YOU ARE DUMB ENOUGH TO JOIN, will not be represented unless your views are liken to those of the Board of Directors. Thank you for making my point!!! Do not join this group without first learning exactly what they are about and who sits on the board , and how the board members hunt, otherwise you are giving the machine more power to take your hunting rights and flush them directly down the toilet, GOODBYE for now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> *All hunters, weather it be the average "joe" hunters, airboaters, boat hunters, foot soldiers, or* private club hunter are the direct beneficiaries of the current management of the WMA program.


in the interest of the postively undisbutable truth, I fixed it for you!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

You truly are ignorant and uneducated on what your argueing!! Sorry but I can't argue with stupid. It hurts my brain!! Come to the meeting and ask your questions. You will get your answers. 

So my buddy that paid $600 for his airboat is an elitist?? HaHaHa.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Dear Mojo 1,
> 
> Thank you for finally making my point, you said it yourself, "it is not a Democracy "so your membership, IF YOU ARE DUMB ENOUGH TO JOIN, will not be represented unless your views are liken to those of the Board of Directors. Thank you for making my point!!! Do not join this group without first learning exactly what they are about and who sits on the board , and how the board members hunt, otherwise you are giving the machine more power to take your hunting rights and flush them directly down the toilet, GOODBYE for now.


you tell me of one organization that is a democracy? DU isn't, delta waterfowl isn't, mule deer foundation isn't, the US government isn't!

It was said before, what a joke!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Dear Mojo 1,
> 
> Thank you for finally making my point, you said it yourself, "it is not a Democracy "so your membership, IF YOU ARE DUMB ENOUGH TO JOIN, will not be represented unless your views are liken to those of the Board of Directors. Thank you for making my point!!! Do not join this group without first learning exactly what they are about and who sits on the board , and how the board members hunt, otherwise you are giving the machine more power to take your hunting rights and flush them directly down the toilet, GOODBYE for now.


 :? I'm confused, how did I make your point?

It's just like how our democracy works, if you have a view, you show up and voice it. You don't have to join to attend a meeting and present your sides case. If enought people who share your view lobby for it (that's called a majority) then it will addressed. Since all we are hearing are crickets chripping in reguards to your claims, you must be a party of one.

If you can't get enough suppport prehaps you will have better luck starting your own conservation organization!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Dear Mojo 1,
> 
> Thank you for finally making my point, you said it yourself, "it is not a Democracy "so your membership, IF YOU ARE DUMB ENOUGH TO JOIN, will not be represented unless your views are liken to those of the Board of Directors. Thank you for making my point!!! Do not join this group without first learning exactly what they are about and who sits on the board , and how the board members hu otherwise you are giving the machine more power to take your hunting rights and flush them directly down the toilet, GOODBYE for now.


What are you running off for, we aren't finished shooting your theories full of holes. I sure hope you haven't run out of retorts already, we were just getting warmed up!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

P.U.R.R. Boy said:


> Dear Darin and the rest of the motor lobby.
> First the representative of DU on the UWA board is a guide at the most exclusive, private duck club in the state.


What's wrong, Are you feeling a little professional pressure? :shock:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like the same clan of jerk off's that have been adamantly anti boat for years...
If UWA was pro motor, or had an official statement saying they were pro boat and motor I would be the first to dig in to the wallet and donate.

You piss and moan about a Democracy and yet if the world doesn't conform to what YOUR DEFINITION of a duck hunter is it's the end of the world right???

Dude seriously, to call other eliteists because they use a boat and motor shows just what a true hypocrite you really are.

HUNTER CONTROL????? Are ya kidding me??? YOUR GOAL IS TO BRING WATERFOWL HUNTING TO THE LEVEL OF LIMITED ENTRY ELK HUNTING IN UTAH RIGHT???


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Sounds like the same clan of jerk off's that have been adamantly anti boat for years...
> Dude seriously, to call other elitist because they use a boat and motor shows just what a true hypocrite you really are.


I seem to remember that group coming to light in a couple of threads last year when Paddler started his "Share the Marsh" proposal.

P.U.R.R Boy, do you own a boat? Do you hunt from a boat or are you strictly a foot soldier? I would love to hear your thoughts on Paddler's proposal!

I also seem to remember a couple of people who like myself thought it would be a good idea to ban all guiding on Public land.

After all we wouldn't want all that pressure from guides to hurt the "average joes" who cannot make it out that much would we? The sheer number of trips that a guide would go out on alone would count for a measurable disturbance on the ducks even without accompanying boat traffic (your words, I just substituted my hunting trips you aluded to for those trips that the guides take out). What are your thoughts on this subject?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Any "donation" is an altruistic thing, or at least supposed to be so I'm confused as to where this was going until we got to here. And I'm still confused as to where its going.

If we all hunt waterfowl........and/or care for the future of waterfowl.........I would have to say that we are hopefuly working towards the same end.

I do, however, see some large gaps with what many waterfowlers agree on.

For example, I guess I'm one of those "jerk offs"....at least to a point. 
People screw themselves over by blowing all the birds out of the area through many different and selfish means, not just with boats though.

Hunting *IS* moving towards the rich man's sport. The "elitists" seem to not have any issue with weeding out whomever "does not fit or conform" which *is* (no longer becoming)an issue.

Just my buck and a quarters worth to this fine discussion.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Where do all of those birds go after opening weekend? That's right straight out to the good ol boy airboat spots and private clubs. Wake up Utah you are getting hosed by the elitist hunters, that's why they are fighting so hard to combat any change and spreading so much utter nonsense. Keep those birds spooked out of the WMA's right to your little spots, our licence fees are financing the private club's quality in a way, which is just too bad.


 :!:



> Hunting IS moving towards the rich man's sport. The "elitists" seem to not have any issue with weeding out whomever "does not fit or conform" which is (no longer becoming)an issue.


 :!:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

O|* 

So if I understand this correctly you guys are saying that the folks who have stepped up in leadership positions in the waterfowl organizations that are working to improve hunting are elitists who want to better their experience at your expense.

Just who do you expect to step up and take this leadership role? I attend a lot of these meeting and let me tell it’s always the same few who bother to show up at all and **** few of those are willing to step up in those leadership roles! Are you guys going to step up and lead? Or do you propose we all just say to hell with it and let it all go down the drain?

It scares me to think what the state of hunting would be without these organizations because there is a lot of folks out there who would like nothing more than to stop us from hunting.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to know what is an "average" hunter? And what constitutes an "elitest"? Because I think we all have a diiferent take on what these mean.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

All,

I think Darin has a point. What is an elitist hunter? I am an 'average joe' making an average salary and I own a boat. Not to be an elitist mind you but because I felt it was the best tool for the job and I am serious about waterfowling. This is like an auto mechanic who also makes an average wage, but will buy and spend thousands of dollars on 'Premium' tools like Snap-On. He is not doing this because he wants to be an 'Elitist Mechanic', he is doing it because they are the best tools for the job and he wants to be successful at what he does.

I am a member of some of these groups because they are all trying to forward the sport of hunting for everyone. Just this spring one of the activities they had was to clean up the dikes at farmington bay. Not the boating lanes, but the actual dikes where the 'average joe' (as P.U.R.R. Boy has branded them)hunts. 

P.U.R.R. Boy, if you are serious about doing something for Waterfowling in Utah, get out and DO SOMETHING! Organize a group with your own ideals in mind, organinze a clean up, attend the meetings, just don't sit here and attack the people WHO ARE DOING SOMETHING!

Tyson


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow Beretta2, very well said. 
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Wow Beretta2, very well said.
> R


+1


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

First and foremost, if you are involved in any of the organizations that are helping preserve the traditions of waterfowl hunting THANK YOU!!! P.U.R.R boy, I am the average joe hunter, I dont belong to these groups, I dont know any of the members, just lazy and havent gotten around to joining and need to, yet i know they are doing their part in securing and creating a better enviroment for all waterfowlers. I dont own a boat, do hunt out of one, I hunt 95 percent public land and wma's and have seen first hand the results of these groups. They are the first to show up for the cause and fight to the end. If you are such an every day average joe, as you worded 5 times a year??? hunter, get involved, then if something doesnt go your way, you cant point the finger like you have been so quick to do. I personally had the best season I have ever had last season in the 13 years I've been hunting and owe the people who keep the marsh alive. Who cares if they hunt clubs or own airboats, just means they will be out hunting and seeing where the work can be done, be it for the water, the birds or what ever else.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Five times a year and you are worried about elitist ruining your spots? If that is all you can get out that is great have a good time when out but there is not always going to be birds the times you want to go. I scout as much as I hunt to find quality shoots. I own a boat and also walk my ass off, scout my ass off. Am I an elitist? I also have a friend with an airboat. He kills ducks but no more then I did when I had no boat, now we just have more options. We need to work together not be pissed and Jealous because someone owns a boat or hunts at a private club. Utah has to good of public duck hunting to worry about being in a club anyway. 
We are all lucky to have what we have and we don't need to be working against each other when it comes to hunting. There are already plenty of anti hunting groups trying to bring it down.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

What is an elitist duck hunter? I'm still wanting to know...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The other night I was reading a book to my kids you may be familiar with. It was "The Sneetches" by Dr. Seuss. I often look at comments made on this and other boards and think it is just like that book. It is simply the haves vs the have nots. Who the hell cares how you access the marsh, how you hunt or how many birds you kill. If you are out hunting, having an enjoyable day, then good on you. If you don't like the way things are going then get involved and do what you have to to make a difference.

As far as the conservation organizations mentioned by the OP, they all do what THEY feel will best benefit the birds we love to hunt. DU and Delta employ and have correspondence with several well educated biologists who specialize in waterfowl. I trust their judgment. I was never a member of DU until I went and hunted the refuge north of Bear Lake. After seeing what they had done there I wanted to support them. If I don't like the mentality of an organization, like SFW, I choose not to support them.

Sometimes it is better to just enjoy what you have rather than pitch a fit and get what you thought was best only to later find out that it aint so good. Look at big game hunting. To have "quality" hunts here in Utah you better have deep pockets or settle for that once in a lifetime tag. I sure hope we aren't headed in that same direction with waterfowling, but I am afraid we are.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> What is an elitist duck hunter? I'm still wanting to know...


I don't know if your chuckin' bait or not but I'll give you my definition.

An elitist is a person that has unlimited or close to it resources to obtain whatever he/she wants....or a person who doesn't have the resources but is willing to make the adjustments (despite the fact or possibility that it may hurt him/her or others around him/her) to obtain whatever he/she wants.

The person(s) who don't have the unlimited resources but are willing to make the sacrifice (right or wrong)will be able continue longer than "the regular Joe" hunter, but not indefinitely. Only until the bar gets raised too high to make the next and/or greater sacrifice.

I understand passion. I also understand postive sacrifice.....but then there's just stupid. Of course this is my definition of "elitist" and my belief of how waterfowl hunting fits in the mix of things. There are definitely others out there with different opinions, right or wrong, this one's mine.



 Joel Draxler said:


> Sometimes it is better to just enjoy what you have rather than pitch a fit and get what you thought was best only to later find out that it aint so good. Look at big game hunting. To have "quality" hunts here in Utah you better have deep pockets or settle for that once in a lifetime tag. I sure hope we aren't headed in that same direction with waterfowling, but I am afraid we are.


I'd say Joel gets it and knows what an "elitist hunter" is.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

not phishing, just wondering what peoples ideas are of "average" and "elite" is seeing how these two terms are getting thrown around a lot in this thread.

i think a good portion of waterfowl hunters here in Utah are just good people trying to enjoy the sport of waterfowling. average, i have no idea. elitist... i don't think any of us or most of us in Utah are not elitist in our waterfowling. I don't associate elitist with income at least with the assumption that wealthy are elitist just because they have wealth.

a few of you have hit the head right on the nail. some very good comments. (thank you might i add, i've enjoyed them)i dont know what i consider myself. i dislike the label of average, elite ect. one thing is for sure, i know I'm no better than anyone else and deserve nothing more than the next guy in line. but I'm not afraid to put in work to get what i want.

I agree wholeheartedly with Joel on who gives a **** on how one access' the marsh. I started out duck hunting on foot. found a way to get my first boat. paid $500 for a old crappy jon boat with a home made longtail. things evolved and i upgraded to $800 16' jon boat. sold my snowmobile and got a new motor for the boat. which i still have and plan on using this weekend. the brother and i always talked of layout boats. so we worked and made 3 in the garage. a summer build from hell! but it was cheap, just took a million man hours. as things moved on the bro and i talked of airboats. he being a auto tech secured a chev 350 motor that was broke. well when the right hull came available we pulled the trigger and made the leap. about cost both of us our marriages... but we made it happen. spent way more $$ than i anticipated. but it has happened. do i consider myself special, elite, average, unique, professional.... Nope! just a guy who is addicted to this sport and finds away to spend the entire off season getting ready for the next. ask my wife, she is probably like alot your wives, sick and tired of hearing about ducks 24/7. but then again... its a passion of mine just like it is yours! why do i tell this to you guys who most of you i dont know... its simple, we all share the same passion and spend our time, interests, and money a little differently. but in the end, we are all the same old schmoes. just addicted fools playing the game of life to our enjoyment.

ok, im off my soapbox.


btw, purr boy i missed you at the uwa meeting. to bad you missed a chance to get your answers to your questions. but then again you were probably just stirring the pot again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post there Darin and also great post there Joel. I dont care how I get out in the marsh because that where I want to be and if I have to walk 10 miles to get there I will. the mud is in my blood.Darin Yea my wife wants to kill me just like my friends that dont hunt waterfowl. because ALL I want to do is talk about duck hunting.LOL


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow! I am not an avid waterfowler but I love hunting them but I love hunting anything that is in season. When the right opportunity comes around I would buy a boat and a longtail not because I am an elitist but because when I get to hunt I enjoy the solitude of enjoying nature and don't like being around a bunch of people when hunting. If I would have known I could be elite because I hunted from a boat I would have bought one a long time ago. I haven't met Darrin but I have met Joel and Mojo and both are very passionate about the ducks and geese. I am not a member of any of the groups but I certainly wouldn't bash anybody that is. I don't know much about any of them but DU owns waterfowl property close to the wasatch front and it is a foot soldiers domain. To my knowledge there isn't even a way to get an airboat on the property. I suspect I will be doing alot more duck hunting this year as I have a 10 yr old that is just learning and I think a duck blind is one of the best environments to teach a child the finer points of wingshooting and there is normally ample opportunity to shoot if one does their homework.


----------

